# Post your favorite (unintentionally) horrible lyrics



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Witchfinder General - Invisible Hate

Economy it fills my mind
I don't know where to turn
The laws, the rights, the outta sights
You know they all should burn
People saying don't tell me
That's none of my concern
One day close, so very soon
You know they'll learn

Invisible hate inside me now
Invisible hate 'cos I am down
Invisible hate inside me now
Invisible hate I've gotta get out

Peace is what I need right now
So thing don't you start
Go away and leave my soul
And leave my broken heart
'Cos if you stay you'll provoke me
And I know I'll die
So go away now, go away now
High, high up into the sky

Invisible hate. . .

I still don't know if you'll leave me
I hope you will before you kill me
Here I am, I tried to fight you
Hope I can and not delight you
Invisible hate when there's no joy
Invisible hate I've got oh boy
Invisible hate inside my soul
Like in your head are girls that go

I've fought my hate now here comes joy
How I fought it I don't know oh boy
Some say God, some say faith
I say sex, drugs, rock and beer
My my my my -- my beer
my my my
Gimme beer
Gimme gimme gimme beer (x several times)


Sarcofago - Deathrash

more a hard core metal night start
let me torture you with my growls
making you burst your head on the stage
playing the symphony of atomic war

if you are a false don't entry
because you'll be burned and died
the nuclear drums will crush your brain
slaughtering all with intensive pain

the blood of your heads
spread in our faces
violence and death
are with we desire
not that's enough
we want more blood
come up on stage
drag out your heads
deathrash

get out here and destroy all
killing all falses, ********
because is this wich we want
this is our message


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

MacArthur Park is gloriously ridiculous, especially when sung theatrically by Richard Harris:
_
MacArthur's Park is melting in the dark 
All the sweet, green icing flowing down 
Someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it 
'Cause it took so long to bake it 
And I'll never have that recipe again, 
oh no_

And there were those wonderfully stupid verses, like:

_Between the parted pages/ we were pressed in love's hot, fevered iron/ Like a striped pair of pants _

And then:

_ I recall the yellow cotton dress/ Foaming like a wave/ On the ground around your knees_

I could only aspire to write something that ostentatiously ridiculous.


----------

